# Kodak tanks



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 8, 2004)

I have two Kodak film tanks in two different sizes - the ones in wooden boxes, possibly early 50's maybe earlier. Complete and in perfect condition (unused I think). Anyone interested? Nice collectors items if you are into Kodak.
They need a good home as I don't have room so will part with them for postage.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I have two Kodak film tanks in two different sizes - the ones in wooden boxes, possibly early 50's maybe earlier. Complete and in perfect condition (unused I think). Anyone interested? Nice collectors items if you are into Kodak.
> They need a good home as I don't have room so will part with them for postage.



HvR, are they film holders (with dark slides) or developing tanks?  Film holders came in many sizes, the most popular being the 4x5, 5x7 and 8x10.  If that's the case you can sell them on Ebay as well.  Developing tanks are not as much a collector's item as are the cameras and lenses but I'll look around to see who might be interested.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 8, 2004)

Try this link:

http://www.nwmangum.com/Kodak/

Hope it helps.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

Daylight processing tanks - metal in a nice wooden box. Thanks for the link. I would like them to go to a good home so will give him a try.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Daylight processing tanks - metal in a nice wooden box. Thanks for the link. I would like them to go to a good home so will give him a try.



You're welcome. Let me know if it worked, there are other Kodak memorabilia nut-cases out there.


----------

